# Small Standards



## ricicle690 (6 mo ago)

Hello all! I'm looking for an assistance dog prospect to be my current AD's successor. I have found that a miniature poodle would be a little on the short side for me, wheras a full size standard would be too tall. I can't find any moyen breeders here in the UK that seem at all reputable, so I'm thinking a well bred standard on the smaller side would be better. What's the best way of finding such a dog? My AD is pretty small. being a mini schnauzer X toy and honestly her size has been amazing for me, especially since she can squeeze so easily into small spaces and I can pick her up and carry her in hot weather. She's such an amazing little dog, but some tasks are simply better suited to a bigger dog.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Standards vary quite bit in size from petite 37 lbs or so to a whopping 70 lbs. Best chance for getting a smaller standard is to find a breeder whose lines run on the smaller side. When you talk to breeders let them know why especially you are looking for a smaller standard. If their pairings don't look to be on the smaller side, they may know of fellow breeders who do have smaller lines. Still, think the best measure may well be the sire and dam's size. Females are more likely to be on the smaller size i think.
I wish you the best in your search.
My boy Asta is 50 lbs and just perfect for me.


----------

